# Ferret...



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi....

Can anybody advice me about ferret treats ??
I would like to give my ferrets a treat but not sure which are the best ones to give.. as i would love to train them and give a reward !!!
Ive been told there are ones they cannot resist but what are they ???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi I have moved your thread to the ferret section as you will get more answers there from members in the know


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

There is one treat that ferrets cannot resist, the amazing ferretone. We use it when we clip their claws. But you can't give them loads, about 1 tsp per ferret per day is fine.

Other treats i give my 2 boys are - hard boiled eggs, tuna, raw/cooked chicken and boiled ham.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

i feed raw wood pigeon rabbits whole they love it


----------



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

Vixie said:


> Hi I have moved your thread to the ferret section as you will get more answers there from members in the know


Thank you... im new so not sure whats what here :blushing:


----------



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> There is one treat that ferrets cannot resist, the amazing ferretone. We use it when we clip their claws. But you can't give them loads, about 1 tsp per ferret per day is fine.
> 
> Other treats i give my 2 boys are - hard boiled eggs, tuna, raw/cooked chicken and boiled ham.


Brill... i have one boy and two girls... they love raw egg yolk as that was what i was told how to give but no white !!! Is this correct as i would prefere to give hard boiled ??
Was told they dont like fish but ive always got tuna so i will try that !!
Tried raw meat but they dont like it raw, they like roast chicken!!!! All other meat cooked too...
Tried my boy `Kitkat` with a day old chick !! but he just laid down with it !!!
Thank you for your advice.. anymore food advice would be brill incase ive missed something ???


----------



## Dawnyf (Sep 17, 2008)

borderer said:


> i feed raw wood pigeon rabbits whole they love it


Hi.. Thank you for your advice !!!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Dawnyf said:


> Brill... i have one boy and two girls... they love raw egg yolk as that was what i was told how to give but no white !!! Is this correct as i would prefere to give hard boiled ??
> Was told they dont like fish but ive always got tuna so i will try that !!
> Tried raw meat but they dont like it raw, they like roast chicken!!!! All other meat cooked too...
> Tried my boy `Kitkat` with a day old chick !! but he just laid down with it !!!
> Thank you for your advice.. anymore food advice would be brill incase ive missed something ???


Hard boiled is fine, as long as it's no more than 1 egg per ferret per week. I usually only give one egg to both of them once a week though  Any egg is fine to give, hard boiled, soft boiled, scrambled, poached and raw. I have heard that ferrets absolutely love scrambled egg but i havn't tried it yet. Ours love grilled chicken and they'll eat raw chicken, but only in small chunks lol.


----------

